# Recall with Blue Buffalo!



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, just wanted to share this link that explains Blue Buffalo recalling their Wilderness Chicken Recipe. My cousin's dog became very sick from it. 

MSU researchers link pet food, dog illnesses nationwide | MSUToday | Michigan State University


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

It's dated from 2010, but her chi is just getting sick now. Be careful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't believe that something almost 4 years ago would be revelent now???? I would hope that people wouldn't be feeding something labeled 2010. I would assume that all the infected food had been pulled from the shelf.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmmm it is from 2010 and I don't think its back on recall , every dog reacts different to each brand


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, my cousins chi just had recently gotten sick the past few months and her vet said it was from feeding the blue buffalo wilderness chicken recipe most of her life. Just letting people know to keep an eye out if they were fed that food years ago. It's very scary. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

susan davis said:


> I can't believe that something almost 4 years ago would be revelent now???? I would hope that people wouldn't be feeding something labeled 2010. I would assume that all the infected food had been pulled from the shelf.


Unfortunately she was fed on it all her life, stopped when they recalled in 2010. But symptoms are just showing now.  Just letting people know!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

